# Feliz cumpleaños querido Vampiro



## romarsan

Nuestro querido amigo Vampiro celebra su cumpleaños. Nos espera en su castillo La fiesta durará hasta que rompa el nuevo dia 

Vampiro, señor de la noche, compartir contigo este día será nuestro homenaje, contar con tu amistad, un privilegio. Escuchar tu música la nota mágica.

Un beso grande para ti.

¿Me aceptas este regalo?


----------



## alacant

Querido Vampiro,

May all your nights be dark and all your days sparkling and bright.

And may we all have the pleasure of enjoying your intelligence and wit for another year.

Happy birthday, big hugs and fly very high!

ala


----------



## speedier

Í'll drink to that!

Have a wonderful birthday Vampiro, and I've brought a few drinks
to start the party off with and *some people to carry them*

Have a cracking time, and, ............ erm, is there any room in the castle for one more?


----------



## turi

*¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS VAMPIRO!!!*


Debe ser ya una carga para tí, siendo eterno, el tener que contar los años ¿no? 

Bromas aparte, te deseo de todo corazón que pases un feliz día de tu cumpleaños, y que desde aquí podamos felicitarte muchísimos más!!

Un abrazo, amigo!!

Juan


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¿Alguien quiere una cervecita?

Muchas felicidades,  muchos años y muchos posts más.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Qué tramposos! Por acá todavía es 9  ... pero bueeeno, adelantemos la celebración en América, vale la pena por festejar a un buen amigo.

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Vampiro! Espero que pases un día muy lindo, rodeado de amor, muy apapachado, que el trabajo te sea leve para empezar a celebrar tempranito y que encuentres a tu paso un titipuchal de cuellos bien dispuestos para que acumules mucha energía para festejar hasta que el cuerpo aguante.

Un abrazotote, como bien dice Ro, contar con tu amistad es un verdadero privilegio y estar en tu fiesta es un honor .


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ishould haveknown said:


> ¿Alguien quiere una cervecita?
> 
> Muchas felicidades,  muchos años y muchos posts más.



Ishould haveknown, creo que le has robado el puesto cervecro a Antpax .

Queridísimo Vampiro,

Me encantaría celebrar tu cumple contigo, en tu reino. Será una celebración gloriosa con tantos y tantos amigos interesantes, empezando por Lord Nosferatu in the flesh.


Y siempre, siempre recuerda: Always look on the bright side of life.. no puedo enlazar al tubo, pero lo recordarás.

Un abrazo


----------



## colombo-aussie

Un abrazo para nuestro sabio amigo el vampiro!!

Que la pases bueno!!


----------



## chamyto

Espero no llegar tarde, como casi siempre

Happy birthday / Feliz cumpleaños


----------



## la_machy

No sabía que era tu cumple, así que no sé si estoy tarde o si llegué temprano.
De cualquier forma, ¿qué es una día en una eternidad?
Deseo que una lluvía de estrellas traiga todo lo bueno, y que merezca cada día vivir para siempre.
Muy feliz cumpleaños, Eduardo.


Un abrazo,
Marie


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Felicidades majete!! Como se me han adelantado con lo de las cervezas, te traigo otra cosita, a ver si te gusta.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

*Romarsan*:
Querida Rosalía, gracias por el detalle y por el regalo, cuidado con pincharte un dedo, que una gota de sangre podría ser fatal con un vampiro, jé.
Las fotos preciosas, y el privilegio de contar con tu amistad es una de las cosas que más valoro en este mundo.
Un beso.

*Alacant*:
La gaviota más dulce del mundo y sus alrededores.
Gracias por estar aquí, amiga.

*Speedier*:
Nigel, bienvenidos los tragos y las invitadas, jejejeee… la fiesta se pone cada vez mejor.
Un abrazo.

*Turissa*:
Tienes razón… si sigo cumpliendo años pronto necesitaré un lanzallamas para encender las velas.
Un abrazo, Juan, un gusto contar con tu amistad.

*Ishould Haveknown*:
Yo me anoto con la primera cerveza, jejjee.
Gracias por venir a la fiesta, Elena.

*Tampiqueña*:
Mi querida Tampi, ninguna fiesta es igual sin tu presencia.
Un beso enorme, y tienes razón se nos adelantaron unas horitas desde Las Uropas, pero mejor así, la fiesta es más larga.

*Valeria Mesalina*:
Una de mis foreras preferidas, qué sería del foro sin tu cultura y tu sentido del humor.
Y tienes razón: Always look on the bright side of life
Un beso, amiga. Gracias por venir, y gracias por el vino, que ese en particular me encanta.

*Colombo-Aussie*:
Amigazo, qué gusto verte por acá.
Hemos coincidido poco en el foro últimamente, pero siempre me gusta leerte. En algunos hilos hemos aprendido ambos y eso es lo positivo de todo esto.
Un abrazo.

*Chamyto*:
Qué grata sorpresa.
Y no, no llegas tarde. De hecho llegaste un poco antes.
Gracias por tu saludo.

*La-Machy*:
Marie.
Lo dicho, no llegas tarde, llegas justo a tiempo y tu regalo es una belleza.
Tu amistad es otro privilegio y que estés en la fiesta una alegría.
Gracias por venir, un beso grande, amiga.

*Antpax*:
No te preocupes por las cervezas que el regalo que has traído es de todo mi gusto.
Eso sí… ojalá podamos comparitr unas birras dentro de unos meses en Madrid.
Un abrazo.





_


----------



## Prima Facie

Bueno, yo seguro que llego tarde y no te conzco de nada, pero me gusta sumarme al positivismo (lógico) y a la alegría general, así que ¡¡felicidades!!

¿Queda tarta? (es que soy astemia)


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy birthday.


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades Vampi.  Ya veo que la fiesta continua...hasta que salga el sol.  
Recibe un fuerte abrazo y que te la pases espectacular.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pos venga, felicidades... ¿ciento veinti... cuántos años?
Abrazo.


----------



## Vanda

Cheguei a tempo para a festa?!!! Trouxe isto para comemorarmos.


----------



## Vampiro

*Prima Facie*:
Qué bonita sorpresa verte por acá.
Un abrazo, y por supuesto que hay de todo y para todos los gustos.
 
*SDLX Master*:
Gracias, Roger, por estar una vez más en los festejos.
¿Y el pisco?
 
*Kibramoa*:
Muchísimas gracias por tan bonita sorpresa.
Me alegra que estés aquí.
Un abrazo.
 
*Juan Jacob Vilalta*:
La verdad es que dejé de contarlos hace rato, pero cada cumpleaños es bienvenido si es para pasarlo entre tan buenos amigos.
Gracias por tu saludo.
 
*Vanda*:
Você sempre chega a tempo, minha amiga.
Uma caipirinha e um abraço grande pra você.
Muito obrigado.
 
_


----------



## SDLX Master

Vampiro said:


> *SDLX Master*:
> Gracias, Roger, por estar una vez más en los festejos.
> ¿Y el pisco?


 
Mi querido y estimado, siempre recordado y nunca mal ponderado Vampiro,

Haciendo eco a tu pedido expreso, y con el objeto de satisfacer tu paladar, te obsequio *este* lote que supongo apreciarás un poco más que el anterior. En cualquier caso, salud y gracias por el PM.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No entiendo... ¿un vampiro tomando pisco, acompañado por un *P*olicía *M*ilitar?

¡Vaya fiesta!

Mejor voy con estaca de madera bien afilada, con el indispensable crucifijo de plata y revólver con balas de ídem metal... no vaya a ser.


----------



## romarsan

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No entiendo... ¿un vampiro tomando pisco, acompañado por un *P*olicía *M*ilitar?
> 
> ¡Vaya fiesta!
> 
> Mejor voy con estaca de madera bien afilada, con el indispensable crucifijo de plata y revólver con balas de ídem metal... no vaya a ser.



¿Qué te hace pensar que alguien le ha puesto un *P*olicia *M*ilitar a Vampiro? 

¿Y de quien sospechas?


----------



## Vampiro

*¡¡Vade retro!!*
 
 
Roger, gracias por el aporte y ese lote es tan apreciado como el anterior, no te quepan dudas.
 
Policía Militar… qué ocurrencia…
 
_


----------



## Jaén

A ver, a ver!!

Cómo creen que me iba a perder esta fiesta???

Traigo más cervecitas, pero mis amigas querían conocer al vampiro más famoso y querido de este foro, a ver si se dejan dar una mordidita jejejejeje

Mi querido amigo, aunque casi al final del día, vengo a desearte el mejor de los cumples, y que los que vengan sean mucho mejores.

Un fuerte abrazo del Rano (casi aniquilado por conejas asesinas)


----------



## oligyp

Bueno, sé que me has ayudado en varias ocasiones y no quise dejar pasar esta ocasión para agradecerte una vez más y de paso felicitarte por tu cumpleaño. Espero la pases bien allá en el sur del mundo y celebra, celebra, celebra. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## romarsan

Jaén said:


> A ver, a ver!!
> 
> Cómo creen que me iba a perder esta fiesta???
> 
> Traigo más cervecitas, pero mis amigas querían conocer al vampiro más famoso y querido de este foro, a ver si se dejan dar una mordidita jejejejeje
> 
> Mi querido amigo, aunque casi al final del día, vengo a desearte el mejor de los cumples, y que los que vengan sean mucho mejores.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo del Rano (casi aniquilado por conejas asesinas)



Ranita!!! Que alegria verte. ¿Andabas escondido por miedo a una conejita dulce que de vez en cuando gasta bromas sin mayor intención? 

Bueno, una alegria verte, ya te tiraré de las orejas en otro momento por desaparecer durante tanto tiempo, ahora me puede más la alegria de que estés de vuelta.

Besotes


----------



## Jaén

romarsan said:


> Ranita!!! Que alegria verte. ¿Andabas escondido por miedo a una conejita dulce que de vez en cuando gasta bromas sin mayor intención?
> 
> Bueno, una alegria verte, ya te tiraré de las orejas en otro momento por desaparecer durante tanto tiempo, ahora me puede más la alegria de que estés de vuelta.
> 
> Besotes


"Conejita dulce" con buenas intenciones???  

Bueno!! También me alegro mucho de estar de nuevo en el foro!!

Besotes para ti también guapa!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> "Conejita dulce" con buenas intenciones???
> 
> Bueno!! También me alegro mucho de estar de nuevo en el foro!!
> 
> Besotes para ti también guapa!!



 ¿Dudas que sea dulce y con buenas intenciones batracio del averno?
Sólo porque es la fiesta de Vampirito no me pongo a hacer campaña patriótica entre los invitados y terminas apachurrado por causas desconocidas .

Me alegra mucho tener noticias tuyas Mauricio y saber que estás vivito y coleando (mira que la gente no puede acudir a un pequeño llamado a hacer patria en estos días, qué decepción ). No agradecer que te dedico mi firma es feo, yo que siempre te tengo presente en mis pensamientos más tiernos .

Besotes y saludos de mis cachorritas aunque no te los merezcas. Trátalas con cariñito porque soy cruel y vengativa, al menos si aprecias la integridad de tu verduzco pellejo jajajajajajaja.


----------



## ILT

¡Feliz cumpleaños Vampiro!
El que tu cumpleaños haya caído en lunes sólo es pretexto para que la fiesta continúe hasta el próximo fin de semana


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¡Muchas felicidades, Vampi!
Como llego un poco tarde, vamos a tomarnos la última aquí: http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...mage_result&resnum=1&ct=image&ved=0CAoQ9QEwAA

Que a estas horas aun es día 10... 

Un abrazo muy fuerte

MA


----------



## Vampiro

*Jaén*:
¡¡Rano!!
Qué gusto verte, amigazo.  Ni te imaginas lo que se te extrañaba.
Espero que la avalancha de trabajo te permita aparecerte por el foro de vez en cuando.
Las amigas que trajiste a la fiesta, como siempre, a tu nivel.
Un abrazo.
 
*Oligyp*:
Para ayudar estamos, y seguramente no faltará oportunidad para que me saques de alguna duda tú también.
Muchas gracias por tu saludo.
Adelante, que la fiesta se pone cada vez mejor.
 
*ILT*:
Modus Operandi, qué grata sorpresa verte por acá.
Prometo que me tomaré un Ritalin antes de entrar a algunos hilos…
Gracias por tu saludo, y sí, tienes razón, la fiesta dura más si cae lunes o martes.
Un abrazo.
 
*Miguel Antonio*:
Maestro de las traducciones complicadas.
Debo agradecerte públicamente la ayuda recibida en más de una oportunidad.
Un gran brindis a tu salud, amigo.
 
 

_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Jaén said:


> A ver, a ver!!
> 
> Cómo creen que me iba a perder esta fiesta???
> 
> Traigo más cervecitas, pero mis amigas querían conocer al vampiro más famoso y querido de este foro, a ver si se dejan dar una mordidita jejejejeje
> 
> Mi querido amigo, aunque casi al final del día, vengo a desearte el mejor de los cumples, y que los que vengan sean mucho mejores.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo del Rano (casi aniquilado por conejas asesinas)



Ay, Ranita, Ranita.... menos mal que apareces para el cumple del Vampiro... ¡so malvado!.  

Nos tenías a todos muy preocupados pues pensábamos que te habían secuestrado de tu charca a golpe de cuchillo cebollero.

Ahora sí que podemos celebrar el cumple por todo lo alto... con todos nuestros amigos más queridos - charco más, charco menos -.

P.S. Haz el favor de no desaparecer hasta el próximo cumpleaños del Vampiro, o te daremos un beso y dejarás de ser nuestro ranito promiscuo para convertirte en un aburrido príncipe azul.


----------



## piraña utria

¿Miércoles Vampi! ¿ya pasó un año?

Disculpa la llegada tarde, pero andamos de fiestas de la Independencia de la ciudad más hermosa del mundo. 

No tengo que decir nada distinto a desear que compartas felizmente con los tuyos esta nueva bendición.

¡Un abrazo!

PU


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Vampiro!!!!!  Emigo, espero lo hayas pasado increíblemente bien... Yo como siempre, llego a barrer después de la fiesta 

Muchos besos y abrazos


----------



## Vampiro

*Piraña Utria*:
Un año más, amigo, quién lo diría.
Te agradezco el saludo y espero que hayas pasado muy bien el festejo.
Un abrazo.
 
*UVA-Q*:
Emma, querida amiga.
Qué gusto que hayas podido venir a la fiesta.
Y de barrer nada, que ya llegan los mariachis y nos vamos a la segunda vuelta.
Un besazo.
 

_


----------



## valdo

Como siempre llego un poco tarde....mas...¡Muchas felicidades, Vampi!

Valdo

P.S. (espero que te hayas guardado unas chelitas para mi?)


----------



## Bartocus123

¡Para variar me entero tardíamente! ¡Vaya fiesta que me he perdido!  En fin, me sumo a la alegría y te saludo fraternamente. Espero que no sea demasiado tarde (ya han pasado seis días) para decirte¡Feliz cumpleaños Vampiro!

Un abrazo trasandino

Bartocus


----------



## Metztli

_*Vampiro querido!!!*_

_*No sé qué pasó... no sé en qué estuvo... pero se me pasó venir por acá a darte un fuerte abrazo y desearte lo mejor para este nuevo año.*_ I'm sorry!

_*Tú sabes que no es falta de interés ni de cariño, mas bien fue falta de tiempo y de organización... de memoria y de concentración.  *_

_*Pero ya lo dice el viejo y conocido refrán... mas vale tarde que nunca. Así que: *_

_*M aquí*_
(heme)​ 
_*deseándote puritititita felicidad y ojala nos permitas seguir disfrutando de tu buen humor y aprendiendo de ti.*_​


----------



## Tezzaluna

OMG Vampi,

I second Metztli's comment. 

First, Happy Birthday--very belated, but never con menos cariño!  Me imagino que ya el castillo se encuentra oscuro, la fiesta finished, y los fiesteros gone and recordando el pachangón del año.

I'm sorry I did not greet you on the day.  Es la primera vez que entro al foro en más de una semana, y me encuentro con que tuviste cumple...

Second, like everyone else, I count it a privilege to know you and to have you among my friends.

Besos, guapo!

TezzaLuna


----------



## Vampiro

*Valdo*:
Qué gusto verte, amigo.
Espero que reaparezcas más seguido por el foro, se extrañan tus consultas, siempre entretenidas.
Un abrazo.
Todavía quedan chelas, y si faltan salimos a comprar más.
 
*Bartocus123*:
Qué grata sorpresa, muchas gracias por tu saludo.
De tarde nada, un gusto que hayas venido.
Un abrazo.
 
*Metztli*:
Luna lunera, cascabelera… qué fiesta sería fiesta sin ti…
No te preocupes por el retraso, que yo sé muy bien por todo lo que has pasado.
Un abrazo, querida amiga.
 
*TezzaLuna*:
Dulce Tess, un placer que hayas llegado, adelante que nadie se ha ido aún.
Besos.

_


----------



## Mirlo

Vampiro, me parece que fue ayer
que te felicité y ahora otro más. 
Disculpame que vengo tarde,
pero sabes que no me pierdo
tu fiesta por nada.
Un regalito...


​

Te quiere mucho,
M​


----------



## Vampiro

*Mirlo*:
Queridísima amiga, mil disculpas por la demora en contestar.
He entrado poco al foro últimamente, estoy con demasiado trabajo.
Un abrazo grande, y muchas gracias por tu saludo.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## Milton Sand

*¡Don Vampiro! ¡Mil felicitaciones!* 
Perdona que no pase mucho por este foro... Nunca es tarde.
¡Que recibas muchas bendiciones y cumplas varios cientos más! (Aunque llegues a perder la cuenta)


----------



## Vampiro

*Milton Sand*:
Muchas, pero muchas, gracias por tu saludo.
Hacía días que no pasaba por acá, por lo tanto te pido disculpas por no responder antes.
Ojalá coincidamos en algún hilo, siempre es un agrado leerte.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Pero cuáles disculpas? Si tú eres el cumpleañero y puedes responder cuando se te dé la g... gentileza .


----------



## Calambur

¡¿Que cumpliste años el 9?!
Perdoname, Vampiro, si podés... (hace mucho que no pasaba por este foro).

Y como siempre llego tardísimo a estas fiestas, sólo me queda decirte que espero que lo hayas pasado muy bien y desearte que recibas muchos regalos de no-cumpleaños (que eran los preferidos de Humpty Dumpty -¡el muy astuto!-).

Así que aquí te dejo uno muy simpático, imaginado por J. Tenniel, y desaparezco -avergonzada- dejando flotar una sonrisa, igual que el famoso personaje.

Un abrazo,
Vivi


----------



## tesalia

No llego a tiempo y me perdí de todo … pero no puedo perder la oportunidad para enviarte un gran abrazo mi querido Vampiro y desearte ¡¡ *muchas felicidades* !!
Tess


----------



## Fernita

Querido Vampirillo: me parece que llegué casi para tu cumple del año 2010. Sé que me vas a perdonar. 

Te mando un abrazo enorme y espero que sigas festejando hasta el 31 de diciembre.

Besos y felicidades,
Fernita.


----------



## Vampiro

*Calambur*:
Querida Vivi, el cumple fue el 10, pero eso es lo de menos.  Lo importante es lo grato de que hayas venido.
Muchas gracias por tu saludo, amiga.
 
*Tesalia*:
Tess!!!, qué gusto verte después de tanto tiempo.
Otro gran abrazo para ti, y gracias por pasar a saludarme.
 
*Fernita*:
No hay nada que perdonar.
Un gran beso, y gracias por tu saludo.  Espero que todo vaya mejor para ti, y que no dejes de lado la música… nunca.
 
_


----------

